# TBH observation plans



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

fully functioning hive or just a display hive to take to the county fair and such? I've built a display hive that holds 2 bars. It is built around 2 pieces of 16x20 glass, and I used red oak trim boards to make the sides and edges. It is a bit on the heavy side compared to pine, but it turned out real nice for free. I'd be happy to supply more details and dimensions if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

That's what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

I started out with the plans on Michael Bush's website here: http://bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

Those plans don't include a roof or legs or observation window so I just played around with that myself and came up with this:




















Edit* I see now you meant a small THB observation hive.


----------



## Adamandeverest (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyway to make a lang observation hive? Hate to cut into my boxes but would love to show the kids what's going on.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

I have an observation window on the hive in my backyard. I'm looking for a portable one I can bring to classes to show kids. I'm an elementary school teacher.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can get to my bees facebook page, most of the dimensions are there. Of course, you bar may be a slightly different size. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.706544739372059.1073741835.687315994628267&type=3

If you need more info, I can answer any questions. I use 2 pieces of plastic cardboard (corex) that drape over the glass panels while I am transporting them. I also like the "feet" on the ends that swivel so it stores in a narrow spot. I've also used this box a few times when I was watching queen cells hatch or introducing a new queen to a hive.


----------

